# Visitation with my 2 baby tiels!!!



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

TODAY I will see my 2 babies tiels again!! yeye!!! They are about 6 weeks old now, and still live with their breeder-mommy 

once a week they come visit at OUR house, so we can bond and know each other before they move here for good.

I named them Adam & Eva 

I'll attach a pic from last weeks visit. Can you tell I'm super excited?


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

That's great. We got Tweety from a local pet shop who breeds cockatiels. We picked her out when she was around 3 wks old and visited her almost daily until we brought her home. We got to participate in her socialization and this made it real easy when she came home because she already knew us. It was great for me too as a new birdie mom. One of the owners who loved birds would show me where to give scritches. When we brought her home it was as if she had always lived with us. You are very lucky to have found a breeder who is helping you begin to bond to the chicks. It is exceptional that she brings the chicks to you. I am going to miss having interaction with my chick before it comes home this time.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww they are really cute and fluffy. Not long until you can keep them


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What adorable babies! Congrats!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

That's really exciting!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous babies,they are so adorable.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

UPDATE: VISIT # 2

my 2 clowns came to visit me today again, they grew up so much in just a week! They hatched on 4/7/12, and are 5 weeks old as of today 

pic # 1 Eva seems to say: It wasn't me!!!!!! <<making the mess on the table, lol


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

AH!!! THey are so cute!!!!!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for all the 'congrats'  they are only 5 weeks old and won't be ready for another 3 or so weeks.. depending mostly on Eva, who is still VERY depending on being fed by breeder-mommy, leeisme (as she LOUDLY proclaimed throughout the visit!!! lol ) 

I can't even express enough HOW wonderful leeisme is to 'work' with.. she took time out of her very busy pre-mothersday-day just so I can see the babies, she brings them right here to my house. 

next week I get 'unsupervised' visitation!! yey!! 2 hours with my 2 clowns! I can't wait!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I am so happy for you, and so happy you found leeisme!!! The babies are SO CUTE!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They re absolutely adorable!Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How lucky you are that they come to visit you, they are precious.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

What gorgeous sweet babies,  how long until you can keep them for good?

It is fantastic how you can bond with them by visiting, great thing !


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Solace. said:


> How lucky you are that they come to visit you, they are precious.


I know, right?! I think of them all the time... and to be able to SEE them once a week makes the wait a bit easier.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

UPDATE: just to keep you all up what is going on: I have decided (not an easy decision!!) to only take one of the babies. They are more then likely male/female, and after educating myself about keeping a PAIR, I'm just not up for that. 
I used to have male/female keets, and they NEVER mated, but with tiels it seems if you have a pair, they WILL, and I'm truly just scared of the consequences. I haven't had a tiel in over 25 years, (the one I had I only babysat for my friend for a couple of month, while she was relocating), so this is a BRAND NEW chapter for me, and I want to be able to do it RIGHT, and not dealing with eggs, matings, problems with eggs.. and more eggs... lol 
sooo, I decided to take the pied little man (breeder thinks he is a he too, she did a wing spot sexing).
I will update pics after this weekend, when he comes to visit. (he is the one with the 'matching wing bandage' on another thread.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats whats going to make you a great tiel owner, Karin. Adam is doing great. And yes, you can have him for visitation on Saturday. He will not need to be fed while he is there  I will drop him off at 1.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very adorable babies! 

A little off-topic...Are you planning on feeding them the Hartz bird seed I see in one of the pictures? I think that is a low-quality seed mix (and comes for a cheap price), you may consider purchasing something from a petstore rather than the superstore. My birds were on Healthy Selects Cockatiel Seed mix from petco for a while and now I have them on a plain seed: either Higgins or Jones. Just food for thought (literally).


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

ouch, cheap huh? I spend about $ 7 on that food. And fwiw, I plan to feed him whatever the breeder suggests in the beginning, then switch over slowly to lafeber nutri Berrie food. I read alot about it in here, and it seems to be GREAT food, well liked, and extremely healthy.

I also read, that feeding them a seed-only diet will shorten their lifespan 50 %, and I am really looking forward spending the next 20 years with my little buddy. (another reason for me to only get ONE bird, so I can actually afford feeding him the best).

to see what he will like most, I ordered the trial pack from Lafeber today, it was only $ 5, (free shipping), and comes with a $ 5 coupon off of my first order.

right now he is still being handfed by breeder, and nibbles on millet. 

I will update with pics on Saturday


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

There so cute! I would be excited too!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My birds also get pellets and vegetables, but seed makes up the majority of their diet. What you want to look for in a seed mix is *plain seed* without colors or little flower shaped "pellets" in it. These colorful pieces make it pretty to the human eye, but they are just fillers with very little nutritional value. When you feed pellets in the diet a seed mix does not need to be vitamin-fortified...for non-vitamin fortifed seed I can find that at local pet shops from the bulk seed bins or I can order it online. Susanne (srtiels) recommends Higgins brand cockatiel seed mix, and I use Jones cockatiel seed mix. Higgins is cheaper to feed just one bird because Jones company charges about $13 shipping, so I order in bulk (25 lb bag).

Jones:
http://www.jones-seed.com/p-27-300-all-natural-cockatiel-blend.aspx

Higgins:
http://www.foryourbird.com/page/foryourbird/CTGY/higscock

P.S. Sorry if I offended you, I try to stay away from pet foods that Wal-Mart carries because in my experience their cat, dog, and bird food is poor quality. Since you paid $7, seed mix from a Petstore will cost only $3 more for a 2.5 lb bag. I was just looking out for Adam.

I'm looking forward to more pictures of the cute little one!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

UPDATE: 6 WEEKS OLD, 3. VISIT 

had my 'little boy' visiting today for 2 solid hours!! what a great time to REALLY bond, and play with him. I spritzed him down a little with some warm water, he loved it (it's very hot today!), we had some millets, and a lot of play & bond time together.  

he was not shy at all, climbed all over me, the couch, took a good look at his future cage, decided he'd rather sit on my shoulder,practiced UP, walked around the house, looked outside the window, looked in the mirror, posted a video on face book, took web cam pics... and had a little nappy in the cage, before breeder-mommy came back to get him. 

all in all, a wonderful time with my future buddy


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww hes really cute and looks super happy in those pictures


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks  yes, it looks like he smiles!! Leeisme is doing a wonderful job raising him!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

The last picture came out so beautiful. I'm glad you both had a good time  let me know when a good time would be on sunday.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, sounds like the two of you had a great day! And he is adorable


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

UPDATE: VISIT # 4, 7 WEEKS OLD

so today was visitation day again  my newly re-named baby tiel goes now by the name of Freddy (Mercury, Queen). I had him from 11 til 4.30PM, which was awesome. We had so much time to just do normal household stuff,

he sat on my shoulder when I did the dishes, and folded the laundry,

he was grooming himself sitting on a takeout box while I was doing other stuff,

he was able to meet my 2 little babies, and even let my 1 year old touch him, 

and when I took my 20 minute afternoon nap, he did the same, sitting in his cage  I had to rearrange the sticks in the cage, so he could reach them, and after playing around a little, I figured out, how he likes it best 

we had a pretty crazy day with people coming and going, (I didn't KNOW of anybody coming today... until they were here, lol), but that's how it is here... and he did great. No fear, no nothing, he was just calm as can be, and even took his sweet time to nibble on a nutriberry, and eat some seeds.

he will come back on Friday, and we will try an overnight, and see how it goes. If he is ready, he might be able to stay for good, otherwise he will go home to his breeder-mom leeisme again, for another week or so...

we'll see. Of course I do 'want' him here.. but I am fully aware that weening takes time, and with leeisme I am absolutely sure, she will only let him go for good when HE is READY. 

I took a couple of pics, they are not the greatest today, like I said, I was kind of busy, but I guess they show how relaxed he is, preening himself, after I gave him a spritz bath, and just being his cute self


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Super cute X x By the way,have you heard about Eva?Has she found a loving owner yet or is she still with Leeisme?Im just curious


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Eva is still with leeisme too, she is the same age as Freddy, and both are still being handfed.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Freddy is adorable. I am so excited for you


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks  it's so amazing to be able to bond with him since such a young age.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

so cute they are!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I am sure Leeisme will find a very good mommy/parents for her as well as Freddy has found you X x


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

awe, thanks!~ I will be the best I can, that's for sure


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Awwww Freddy is so adorable and the whole thread just heartmelting, he's a lucky fella


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

The way amom is bonded and so interested and consciencious in the health and care of her new tiel Freddie (even though we are still not sure if "He is a he",) I can tell she is going to be a fab new owner.


----------

